# ehMac : Podcast: • Giving Away Prizes and Swag •



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac Podcast - Giving Away Prizes and Swag!*_
The Mayor via Skype taking with Heart - Podcasting/Skypecasting_

• Reflections of the Canadian Apple Store.

• GeekCulture.com - Joy of Tech - http://geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/690.html

• *Podcast - Give Away #1 - Swag!*
- The Best of ... The Joy of Tech Book
- Officially autographed by Nitrozac and Snaggy
- Listen to the Podcast to find out the details on how to win - [email protected]
- Mayor describes how he will pick the winner from your emails.

• ehMac T-Shirt discussions.

• Reflections (Part 2) of the Canadian Apple Store.
- Thanks for all those who submitted photos of the opening.
- Thanks to all that wore their ehMac t-shirts
- Special iPod cases

• *Podcast - Give Away #2 - Swag!*
- Official Yorkdale Apple Store T-Shirt
- Unopened in the box
- Listen to the Podcast to find out the details on how to win.	- Vote *and* leave a comment at PodcastAlley.com - Nudge, Nudge, Wink, Wink
- <a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a> Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com

• *Podcast - Give Away #3 - Swag!*
- *Carbon Computing - Grand Opening in Kitchener - Saturday, June 18, 2005*
- 3000 sq/ft in Kitchener's historic business district at King and Victoria Streets
- http://www.carbonation.com/promos/kw.php
- Carbon Computing T-Shirt with buttons
- Listen to the podcast to find out how to win the T-Shirt and buttons - [email protected]
- _What is the street address of the new Kitchener location?_

And that is all we had time for.
Good luck to everyone that enters!

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari or 
paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Giving Away Prizes and Swag!
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Thank you to everyone that has voted for the ehMac Podcast.

We have currently move up to number 128.  

Thank you..........


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I WANT SWAG lol. These podcasts are great guys!


----------

